# FAS is done for



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Seems like FAS is going to be selling out real soon. They lost BOA, Fannie, American Homes, and im sure other smaller accounts.
What do they have left? Nationstar and One west are all I know of in TX at least..


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

From my experience with them it couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of incompetent so and sos.


I know some here don't feel the same.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

My experience was always good, except how strict they were.
I like them more than AMS any day.
I get payed net 30 on every order, never had an issue with pay.
Got work when I requested it.
Was always able to contact someone day or night.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> My experience was always good, except how strict they were.
> I like them more than AMS any day.
> I get payed net 30 on every order, never had an issue with pay.
> Got work when I requested it.
> Was always able to contact someone day or night.


time for them to go they got to greedy the last couple of yrs. Would sh** on there seasoned contractors, and work FNG for cheap. They made they bed they can know leie in it.

have been with them for over 12 yrs, starting going to pot about 5 to 6 years ago. could make go money with them in the begining.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

FAS

"Fooled Another Sucker"


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> FAS
> 
> "Fooled Another Sucker"


now that`s priceless!:thumbup:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

they did not lose boa and heard from sources good or bad they will get back amer homes in 2013 take it for what its worth heard it through the grapevine:thumbsup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I told FAS to take a hike. Did a whopping two cleanouts for them. Both 1-1.5 hours away, first one paid decent, second one would have also, except they decided to tell me they weren't going to pay my cleaning invoice because the tub/sinks weren't clean enough. We scrubbed and they aren't coming clean, and I have pics showing that. I wrote them an email immediately to all reps that had sent me orders telling me to cancel all of my orders and remove me from their vendor database. They were paying well on distant lawns but that cleaning cut upset me too much. Somehow they couldn't find anyone to do this cleanout, but they magically were "reassigning" the clean to someone else to complete "correctly", which is why they cut my invoice. Gimme a break, they didn't send anyone else out, and unless they use white spray paint it isn't coming any cleaner.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi gloss white spray paint might be a good idea. 


lol


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I cannot remember who said that to me but someone I believe said they either use or, or have seen it used. They couldn't give me an answer on how I should make a stained sink/tub look clean. They were getting upset I was sending the same pictures over and over again, but I explained that it showed before/during/after on both fixtures. Another trip wasn't going to help, nor was I going to make a 3 hour round trip for nothing.



BPWY said:


> Hi gloss white spray paint might be a good idea.
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Brings back memories for me. We stopped using trashout crews (and they were good) for the sales cleans when we completed an FAS order for just those reasons. I will say if you document hard water stains, fading, etc in tubs, toilets, sinks, and so on, it helped...sometimes. But I was using professionals who ran their own service and FAS still would try to nit pick their way out of paying the invoice. They would admit that we were the only contractor in some areas who would cover their properties and yet gave us the old "Order has been reassigned" biz.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I told FAS to take a hike. Did a whopping two cleanouts for them. Both 1-1.5 hours away, first one paid decent, second one would have also, except they decided to tell me they weren't going to pay my cleaning invoice because the tub/sinks weren't clean enough. We scrubbed and they aren't coming clean, and I have pics showing that. I wrote them an email immediately to all reps that had sent me orders telling me to cancel all of my orders and remove me from their vendor database. They were paying well on distant lawns but that cleaning cut upset me too much. Somehow they couldn't find anyone to do this cleanout, but they magically were "reassigning" the clean to someone else to complete "correctly", which is why they cut my invoice. Gimme a break, they didn't send anyone else out, and unless they use white spray paint it isn't coming any cleaner.


what can be said , there crooks


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Nationwides all have similar buisness models. FAS is by far the lesser of the evils in my opinion. Their system is easier to use than AMS. They treat people better than SG. 

I don't think they are done for. OWB likes them. Chase is expanding. Nationstar is aquiring new companies under its umbrella. B of A still is doing some thing through them although that could stop based on the details with SG purchase of BAC. AHM is pretty unhappy where they are. GMAC is still with them.

I would prefer to do buisness with FAS over most, even with all of the BS. Its just pick your poison with nationwides. Your personal experience may vary.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Nationwides all have similar buisness models. FAS is by far the lesser of the evils in my opinion. Their system is easier to use than AMS. They treat people better than SG.
> 
> I don't think they are done for. OWB likes them. Chase is expanding. Nationstar is aquiring new companies under its umbrella. B of A still is doing some thing through them although that could stop based on the details with SG purchase of BAC. AHM is pretty unhappy where they are. GMAC is still with them.
> 
> I would prefer to do buisness with FAS over most, even with all of the BS. Its just pick your poison with nationwides. Your personal experience may vary.


can u make any money doing trash out with? I can not by the time I pay my help,gas my truck and mower,pay workers comp.,e&o and GI insurance, dump fees,ect. 

there flat rate is a joke 30cyd and cleaning up to a 3000 sq ft home you need at lest four people and may still be pushing it if house is really filty. I think our flat with them $465(not sure have done any) that about covers the labor and maybe getting there! I think I have said this before I hate Flat rate jobs because most our properties have at least 25 to 35 cyd in them. I would go broke doing them. I can sit on my couch and do that.


----------

